# Dimmer Switch Repair Help



## Vitzh (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey,
My Dimmer switch on my 94 Nissan Sentra has been dying a slow death. For a while I could tap on it and it would start to work again, but I had to tap on it hard and harder and it seemed to finally break.
I tried shorting wires together at random, but all I got was a spark so I stopped. I then went to a junkyard and purchased a replacement dimmer switch but that didn't seem to work either.

So is it really my dimmer switch? Could it be something else? I checked to see if I blew a fuse when I was shorting wires, but none of the fuses seem to be blown. Is there anything else I can try? Thanks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd say check more fuses, touching wires together at random wasn't too smart, but I'm sure you realize that. The way the dimmer works is that it resists the path to ground. The two fuses you need to check are the 10A fuse, dead center in the left column of fuses and the 10A fuse, fourth down from the top in the right column of fuses.


----------



## Vitzh (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks. I went back and looked at it and noticed I had blown a fuse. It was labeled funny, so I think I missed it the first time.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, the legend on the door for the fuse block is about as worthless as it gets, but at the same time, there's no way they could fit all the info on there that's needed.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

I am having the same problem. Can you tell me which fuse did you replace? What was it labeled?


----------



## Vitzh (Dec 31, 2004)

a_d_y_a said:


> I am having the same problem. Can you tell me which fuse did you replace? What was it labeled?


To be honest its been a long time, and I dont remember exactly which fuse it was. I think it was labled something to do with the lights. At the very least if you go through them all you can easily tell which fuse is blown.


----------

